# 3/17-Buxton



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NW...15-25....cold....brrr.....wishin fer that SW wind weather earlier in the week....

Tons of doggies durin the morning/mid afternoon ( started ta sweat when I had 2 poles out/ couldn't keep the doggies off my mullet..did wind up catchin 4 doggies in a row on the same bait )...fished fer some small stuff inside the cut...shrimp and BW fb's on a sabiki...but nuthin

Once early evening hit and the tide started ta come in....the pups and yearlings came out to eat....
No big boys..but..

I caught (1) small yearlin...33 inches(C-N-R'ed)
Dirtyhanlopez hooks up to a yearlin...
But GCsurfishingirl aka Brit was on a mission...she catches her (1st) keeper slot (26 inches..yummy)!!!WTG!!! and then later catches one @ 27 1/2.....
She is a FHB machine and a trooper...
Since we are talkin about ladies...dirtyhanlopez's girl..Charlotte hooked up to a nice'un on Friday nite before the sky fell...Think her fish went over 35 inches. Cheers to the ladies!!!:beer: :beer: :beer: 
I am sure pics are to follow.

Inclimate weather didn't stop us from havin a great time...
Again thanks to all the folks that fight for our beach access!!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work, glad yall got onto some fish.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk congrats on the fpul weather fishing.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice work guys and gals...It's not a bad thing to be outfished by a woman...in fact i think its a desirable characteristic and even sexy  WTG ladies !


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Since we are talkin about ladies...dirtyhanlopez's girl..Charlotte hooked up to a nice'un on Friday nite before the sky fell...Think her fish went over 35 inches. Cheers to the ladies!!!:beer: :beer: :beer:


DId Charlotte manage to stay dry this time? 

Darin, it was good to meet you and Charlotte....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice work gangs...


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

Al,
I wish the day before treated us as nice. The weather did not let me pull off staying for the second day since i had the boy.
Me and Dickieboy each got a fish over slot but Little mans arms were about to fall off from all those doggies. He finally said "daddy i cant wrestle any more fish"


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Matt I love that pic. You've really taught that boy how to put the heat on those Doggies !!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Man you should fram that pic ..........that's a classic


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Great picture. How old is he?


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

He is a 5 year old fishing machine. If the bait fishing is relatively active he is ok with that but he would much rather throw a lure around ( keeps his attention)

MATT


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Nice meetin all you fellas out there. Nice work Brittany and Al on your drum. I did manage one nice hookup and almost immediatley managed a breakoff after that....all I caught was a buzz but it was nice meetin everyone out there.....



FA:beer:


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

In case you couldn’t tell from the smile on my face the entire weekend, I had a great time! The trip was far more than I ever expected. The 9 hours it took me to get there, simply flew by. However, it was a looooong trip home last night! Thanks Jim for coordinating this trip! It was nice to put a face with the names on this board, even Shooter's! I believe Al said that I could be an honorary member of the AC – so now it’s the AC plus a female! 

Thanks to everyone for making sure I was taken care of the entire weekend! I greatly appreciate it!









Not sure what Dave was paying Eric for!










Eric, Al, Jim, Shooter, Dave









Brittany's 1st!









Al









Just showing off Al's sexy white boots!

So who is up for going back this weekend???

Brittany


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Oops! That 1st picture was suppose to be this one!











Britt


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

> So who is up for going back this weekend???


Sounds good- if the weather forecast holds will be down Fri- Sun.

Anyone else ?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

WOOOHOOO!!! Way to go Ms. Brittany!! Looks like a good time was had by all.

Even AL caught a feesh!!!   :beer:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

What was Eric digging? That hole looks big enouf for Al. Nice pictures. No O'cracoke pics?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

now how is it that I was all around when those pics were taken and never got in one of em....LOL....nice fire we had until that one wave kinda wiped it out!


Catman, thanks for the brew!:beer: 


FA


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ya gotta love it, everyone is dressed as warm as can be and Eric is wearing a pair of clamdiggers...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Cdog said:


> Ya gotta love it, everyone is dressed as warm as can be and Eric is wearing a pair of clamdiggers...


Thats Eric. Shorts and a sweatshirt.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

CrawFish said:


> What was Eric digging? That hole looks big enouf for Al. Nice pictures. No O'cracoke pics?



Only a couple. Some of these might have been at Hatteras Inlet.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Britt, glad to see you got my good side.  

I had a blast with ya.

And the fishin' was purdy good, too.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Was great meetin you also,Brittany.. You did somekinda good for the first time down,congrats on the pups. 

PS Whenever I figure out how ta get these dern pics outta this camera,I'll post em...


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Was great meetin you also,Brittany.. You did somekinda good for the first time down,congrats on the pups.
> 
> PS Whenever I figure out how ta get these dern pics outta this camera,I'll post em...


Thanks Kenny! I've got the same camera as you so I'll see if I can figure it out tonight! I'll let you know!

Britt


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
And it goes a little something like this...
Hit the Point Tues. night, and nothing but doggies. I woke up about 2:30 AM with wheels in water, so a quick move was in order, and then a hunt for the waders, all as Charlotte sleeps. Woke up on Wed. morning to more doggies, so it was staight off to Ock. And we all know what happened at the Point after we left. 
At Ock., fished near the filming going on. Caught one drum at 23'' met Firespider, saw Charlotte get swamped while casting, and slept thru the night as the truck once again was surrounded by water. This is becomming a bad habit. Thursday was relaxation day on Pole Rd., and a few other sound spots. Friday morning hit the motel (no more sleeping in the truck!), and hit the point again after a quick nap. Charlotte and I both caught drum that night ( 35'' and 30'' respectively) with a little help from everybody (thanks Eric). Hung out with the gang that night. Saturday was digging holes in the wrong place day ( wonder who dug the hole in the wrong place?  ) . One more drum for me (thanks again Eric) nothing but doggies for Charlotte, but all was well cause more drinking and chillin to be had Sat night. 
Sunday we split. A quick stop at Hatteras Jack's,a quick pop over at Pea Island(saw two lovely holes), a breif check at the bridge(saw one angler,one striper), the obligatory stop at BPS and Lone Star and we were home. 
Thanks for setting this all up Jim, and we'll see you all soon. Darren and Charlotte


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*NIce Darin.*

Did you guys find her a new Rod?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Nice pics Britt.....who woulda knew..NW winds, cold...drivin' thru rain that was comin' side ways...equated to a nice weekend. Great plan Jim!



> Not sure what Dave was paying Eric for!


for the drive with me all the way there and all the way back ..I am worth the money 



> So who is up for going back this weekend???


tha comin up weekend is gonna be tha last spring fishin trip till I get the re-modelling done. Brit- ur always welcome in tha Beater.





> I did manage one nice hookup and almost immediatley managed a breakoff after that


FA-knots...its all about the knots




> Saturday was digging holes in the wrong place day ( wonder who dug the hole in the wrong place? )


Darren-not much of a hole digger- but that was a nice fire when it started. BTW - ya got a keeper in Charlotte...she is a FHB momma- she got a sister? great ta time fishin with ya....got a lil hazy Saturday nite.....kinda got me sleepy 

Again- thanks to those in the OPBA and other factions that help keep the beaches open in the OBX...without the beaches...we couldn't have these get togethers.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

skiffisher said:


> Al,
> I wish the day before treated us as nice. The weather did not let me pull off staying for the second day since i had the boy.
> Me and Dickieboy each got a fish over slot but Little mans arms were about to fall off from all those doggies. He finally said "daddy i cant wrestle any more fish"


That boy's a fishin maniac!! :fishing: I love to see that kind of enthusiasm.

Too bad the big boys didn't show up that day  
/Scott


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Britt, it was great meeting you and sure was a change of pace of haven a good lookn gal out there instead of those bunch of Butt fugly, no fishn morons.
And yes me and Rob sat in the truck Saturday and pulled Supervisor duty *lord knows that crew needed it* even thou the weather wasnt the best a great time was had by all and hope to do it again real soon.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks Al - I can't go this weekend. There's evidently some huge deal here in Bristol this weekend that I just have to go to - even though I'm not a race fan.  Not sure if anyone has heard of it or not - the Food City 500 at the Bristol Motor Speedway.    

Britt


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Thanks Al - I can't go this weekend. There's evidently some huge deal here in Bristol this weekend that I just have to go to - even though I'm not a race fan.  Not sure if anyone has heard of it or not - the Food City 500 at the Bristol Motor Speedway.
> 
> Britt


I hate you.  The COT in it's first race, and you're not even a NASCAR fan. 

You'd WOULD be the perfect woman if you learned a little about racin'. 

The guys next to me at The Point were sooooo jealous that I had you as a fishing partner. Espically when then saw you release my dogfish for me. 

I had a blast, Britt. Thanks for everything.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Glad to see you all catching some fish. Glad to see Darren and Charlotte catch some fish, met them a few months ago, some good people there. Looks like you guys had a blast.


----------

